# An apple, pear, pineapple and menthol juice



## Nightwalker (18/6/16)

Anyone got a good recipe for An apple, pear, pineapple and menthol juice?

Nice and strong


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/6/16)

Off top of my head, apple 5% pineapple 2% pear 4% menthol 1 drop per 10ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Off top of my head, apple 5% pineapple 2% pear 4% menthol 1 drop per 10ml



I don't know but this sounds ok.


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/6/16)

I am gonna give this a go on monday


----------



## Silver (18/6/16)

10% menthol @Nightwalker

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nightwalker (18/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I am gonna give this a go on monday


Let me know pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/6/16)

So I read this and was astonished that I couldn't think of anything that could take all the main fruity ingredients! 

When I think Apple I think of baked apple pie 

Pear = snake oil ! (Pear, coconut and bav cream) 

Pineapple is blended with peach

And menthol is that thing that stares at me from the cupboard waiting for the day the flu comes to visit

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/6/16)

Subtract the pear and add either dragonfruit or juicy peach to your list....


----------



## NewOobY (19/6/16)

daniel craig said:


> Subtract the pear and add either dragonfruit or juicy peach to your list....


i would do this if i wanted apple to be a prominent flavor i.e. main flavor. cause apple + dragon fruit = super apple my opinion of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/6/16)

Silver said:


> 10% menthol @Nightwalker


this will burn a hole directly from my mouth to my lungs. I've never tried more than 2% - but will do 10 just for lulz, I will also provide photo evidence of the hole from my mouth to lungs


----------



## Silver (19/6/16)

NewOobY said:


> this will burn a hole directly from my mouth to my lungs. I've never tried more than 2% - but will do 10 just for lulz, I will also provide photo evidence of the hole from my mouth to lungs



Go for it @NewOobY 
I dont want you burning any holes in your system. Lol
Try it on a lower powered setup like a Evod or single coil RM2 - or Nautilus mini etc


----------

